# Low and rising ball flight?



## virtuocity (May 17, 2015)

A lot of big hitters I've played with recently have a ball flight that starts very low (looks like it doesn't launch higher than a thinned hybrid) but then rises dramatically in the middle of the flight.

What impact conditions cause this?  Hands mega forward at impact with a high swing speed?


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 17, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			A lot of big hitters I've played with recently have a ball flight that starts very low (looks like it doesn't launch higher than a thinned hybrid) but then rises dramatically in the middle of the flight.

What impact conditions cause this?  Hands mega forward at impact with a high swing speed?
		
Click to expand...

Good technique leads to good shots. I certainly would not want that ball flight, sounds really tough to try and replicate without ruining my swing.

If all the hard work ends up here then I would take it, certainly not an aim though.


----------



## virtuocity (May 17, 2015)

I'm not trying to replicate it.  Just wondering what impact conditions cause it.


----------



## Duckster (May 17, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			A lot of big hitters I've played with recently have a ball flight that starts very low (looks like it doesn't launch higher than a thinned hybrid) but then rises dramatically in the middle of the flight.

What impact conditions cause this?  Hands mega forward at impact with a high swing speed?
		
Click to expand...

As in like Rory or Stenson?

No idea, but I'd love to be able to hit a ball like that!


----------



## Foliage Finder (May 17, 2015)

Is that similar to the "stinger" I've seen being used on windy days? 

From what I've seen, you almost try and copy the forward shaft lean at impact you want for big distance with an iron but with a longer club like a 3 wood/driver. Combine that with the ball a bit further back in the stance and a shortened backswing and follow through. Takes the loft away giving you the low initial trajectory, but as for the mid-to-late pickup I can't really think of why that would happen. 

Having said all that, I'm going to stick with the simple stuff  I've hit one or two of these at the range but completely by accident not having the foggiest about what just happened! 

Probably something complicated to do with dimples and spin and aeroplane wings...


----------



## Region3 (May 17, 2015)

The only thing that will cause the ball to climb in flight as far as I know is a mahoosive headwind and/or too much spin. Not something to actively seek IMO.


----------



## the_coach (May 17, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			A lot of big hitters I've played with recently have a ball flight that starts very low (looks like it doesn't launch higher than a thinned hybrid) but then rises dramatically in the middle of the flight.

*What impact conditions cause this?  Hands mega forward at impact with a high swing speed?*

Click to expand...

it's about good sound impact conditions. 

the club, handle, shaft & club head do need to arrive at impact in a ways to transfer the energy from the face to the ball as efficiently as possible. so the club head speed has to be there through impact has to be a centered strike slightly below the vertical center of the face (irons).

so say looking at a 6i as an example the AoA would be someways around -4Âº's (so looking at the question that's a good ways 'shallower' than perhaps is thought) with a forwards leaning shaft at around 6Âº, 6+Âº's, so hands ahead but hands ahead more opposite the lead thigh, many index players have the hands at impact more at center or opposite the trail thigh. the weight has to be on the lead foot, the lead hip has to be cleared out of the ways, but while the head stays back of ball.

as a general observation, majority of club players who have a pretty decent motion, still don't have the weight forwards enough - while head stays back, the hip hasn't rotated & cleared enough prior to impact- the hips usually still a ways too 'square' the hip 'clearance' coming at or after strike which means generally the release will be more of a flip/roll release, with hands releasing someways around the trail thigh.

[video=youtube;_dt98q_cl6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dt98q_cl6w[/video]


----------



## Doh (May 17, 2015)

I only know of one player I know that I can think of that has this type of ball flight. He is a very good striker of the ball and it just seems to come naturally to him. Shame he can't chip and putt as good as he can drive.


----------



## Stuey01 (May 20, 2015)

Sounds like a low launch with a lot of spin, I would guess they are presenting low dynamic loft, downward angle of attack and a relatively high swing speed.
Not a very desirable flight in my opinion, probably losing them distance compared to their potential.


----------



## One Planer (May 20, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			Sounds like a low launch with a lot of spin, I would guess they are presenting low dynamic loft, downward angle of attack and a relatively high swing speed.
Not a very desirable flight in my opinion, probably losing them distance compared to their potential.
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine it would be useful coming out of trees when an overall longer ball flight is required.

I.E Initially launching low under the trees then gaining height for an improved carry.


----------



## Lump (May 20, 2015)

My S57's give me this flight. It's not ideal but let's the ball land soft, but any sort of head wind kills distance.
I'm a bit of a swine for hitting down on the ball too hard and creating spin when not needed.
Stiffer heavier shafts sorted this issue for me. So I'd also add that to the requirements for this shot shape


----------

